
Microsoft Windows Software Development Kit, Version 1.03 - skissane
http://www.os2museum.com/wp/windows-history/windows-library/
======
albeebe1
I actually have the Windows SDK v3.1 factory sealed in the basement. This
thing is a beast. That box is a cube.

[http://imgur.com/a/FFPS3](http://imgur.com/a/FFPS3)

~~~
i336_
Your basement (particularly those reference manuals) look[s] very interesting.

------
pavlov
Section 7 of the Programmer's Reference is the stuff of nightmares:

 _" This chapter describes the Cmacro macros, a set of assembly-language
macros that can be used with the Microsoft Macro Assembler (MASM) to create
assembly-language Windows applications."_

~~~
pjmlp
MS-DOS macro assemblers were quite powerful, thanks to their macro languages,
you could program almost in an pseudo high level language.

Once I ported something to GNU as and was quite surprised how bare bones it
was.

Not to mention that I hope never to write AT&T syntax ever again.

~~~
problems
Yeah, Microsoft's macro assembler (MASM) is still quite popular in some
circles.

... okay, most of those circles are probably people writing cracks and game
cheats.

~~~
nikanj
The demoscene is another big one.

------
problems
It's amazing how much of this remained consistent over time. The birth of the
windows event loop, resources, even windows hooks started here.

------
Esau
Sites like the OS2 Museum makes me really frustrated that companies don't make
their old operating system software freely available for download. I feel like
there is a lot of lost history due to this.

------
tmzt
I remember reading in a book about Windows 1.0 (I think it was) using a "fast
mode" method of loading libraries from .ovl files, versus a "slow mode" of
individual DLLs, which is the method still used in Windows today.

Is anyone aware of more information on this history?

------
skookumchuck
Microsoft should make such a site.

